# Honest opinions on a mix



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This is just something basic I did recently. 

Brutally honest opinions on the mix please. 

Thanks...

[video=youtube;yeQffYPsq28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeQffYPsq28[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's good. The mix is good, even with my ipad speakers the separation and levels are balanced. It does a lot of the same thing for a long time though. I was hoping for a chord change more than once.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> It's good. The mix is good, even with my ipad speakers the separation and levels are balanced. It does a lot of the same thing for a long time though. I was hoping for a chord change more than once.


Well it does repeatedly change from Dm to Am 

Thanks for the feedback. It was just meant to be something really basic.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think all that Matt was getting at was...there is no change for a long time...almost like its just looping the same measure for quite awhile...

level wise, sounds good...i'd say the snare is a little hot, but all in all, not bad


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, it does go on a bit too long. I think all the parts could be kept, but condensed down to three to four minutes. Thanks for the snare comment. I was concerned that the bass was a little too hot actually.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

I started skimming through it after a coupla' minutes.
Works well for a movie soundtrack. I pictured MacGyver
or the A team putting something together. lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I started skimming through it after a coupla' minutes.
> Works well for a movie soundtrack. I pictured MacGyver
> or the A team putting something together. lol.


That's what I was going for.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Technically your mix is very good, well balanced throughout the freq. spectrum, clear and the instruments pop even at low monitor levels. Well done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Technically your mix is very good, well balanced throughout the freq. spectrum, clear and the instruments pop even at low monitor levels. Well done.


I agree with this. 

This isn't a mix thing, but the sound of the "kick" is not up to the quality of the rest of the tracks IMO.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> This isn't a mix thing, but the sound of the "kick" is not up to the quality of the rest of the tracks IMO.


Does it need to be reigned in a bit with compression and eq?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Does it need to be reigned in a bit with compression and eq?


I was thinking it needs a bit of high end (click) and a slower decay. It's in a good spot in the mix but it sounds a bit artificial with the sharp drop off.

I should add that I only listened with the iPad speaker, not buds or cans.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The mix is well done.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

4 bars of music repeated 157 times (approx.)..................NEXT !

G.

PS.
No I didnt realy count all of the bars...I hear it all after the first 4.


----------

